# SEIKO DIGITAL DIVERS



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

This caught my eye on E-bay Germany, has a very long impressive looking description but all in German







I have never seen one before, anyone got any info.

Many thanks,

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've never seen one before









Sorry.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike

I'm pretty sure I've seen one before but not in the flesh. I'm not a fan of quartz watches really so don't take much notice of them when posts come up about them. However I'm pretty ceertain that it's quite a big watch and well thought of by those who own one, but I may be thinking of another Seiko digital divers watch. I'm fairly certain that these are fairly serious divers watches/computers. I've read that most professional divers nowadays rely on dive computers for their dive information and if they wear a watch it's as a backup only.

You may want to ask on the Seiko & Citizen forum (a different site entirely to this one - a Google search will find it for you) about this watch.

Hope this helps a bit.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

http://world.altavista.com/

If you put the url of the german website into the above website, it will translate it for you.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, I got out bid in the end. Never mind there's plenty more to go at. 

MIKE...


----------

